# Crazy fast E46 M3 - Video



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)




----------



## fightinchunk (Aug 11, 2006)

i've been watching these HPF m3 vids for a while now... insane what they've done. :thumbup:

edit: ohh haha didn't realize you were the op. congrats on the kit.


----------



## Dansc (Nov 22, 2007)

HPFChris,
will you be at SEMA?


----------



## boofsmb (Aug 18, 2008)

very very very very cool :thumbup: that is a crazy level of boost. . . well done


----------



## scientific (Jul 4, 2008)

wow insane


----------



## roygrady (May 18, 2009)

Awesome gotta love that boost


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

listen to that spool........ :O

omg, makes me miss having a turbo'ed car (gsx)


----------



## shentefac (Aug 6, 2009)

*shente3*

Congratulations! It does sound trite to say it, but yes, it is a big life-changing event. You're in for a wonderful adventure. Enjoy! Terrific, you'll have a great time. Congratulations! You life will never be the same again - it will be so much better! stainless steel pipe


----------



## murtic528i (Jul 16, 2009)

WOW 31 pounds of boost!!! thats insane ... i almost shat myself on 14 lbs off a 1jz supra .... great job!


----------



## BIMADDICTION (Jul 26, 2009)

:yikes: That car is NASTY!!!!! nice work HPF!


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Nice work. That M sounds sweeeet.


----------



## JasonSC540ia (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW!:thumbup:

And I thought my Mitsubishi Galant VR-4 Monte Carlo Edition 11.65 @ 118mph 1/4 mile with 402.5hp to all 4 wheels was fast:spank:

Here is a few video's of that. Sorry, poor quality vid's.

25 psi...to much wheel spin

http://s849.photobucket.com/albums/ab53/JasonSC540ia/?action=view&current=launch.flv

EDIT: This second vid is only at 17 psi...much better launch but not as much pull from 3rd on up.

http://s849.photobucket.com/albums/ab53/JasonSC540ia/?action=view&current=yes1.flv

P.S. How do get the video's to show in the "post" window?


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Damn firewall at work won't let me watch streaming vids. Need to pull this up from home 

EDIT: dang, I was hoping for a drag strip 1/4 mile video


----------



## JRZFresh (Dec 30, 2008)

Subscribed.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Very nice!



JasonSC540ia said:


> P.S. How do get the video's to show in the "post" window?


Only youtube links will automatically show the embedded player in the post window.


----------



## jhstealth (Mar 31, 2009)

soooo insane, the person talking is kinda annoying tho lol


----------



## Vic's95M3 (Jan 8, 2010)

SWEET!!:thumbup:


----------



## QuoteWarz Insurance (Dec 17, 2009)

Great video. I love to see these really fast M3's


----------

